# Electric Brake Contoller? HELP!



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

There are a lot of different makes and models of trailer brake controllers. They all do the same thing but some of them are a little fancier. It mostly matters how much you are willing to spend. 

As far as installation goes, I'm also clueless how that stuff works so I would take it to a trailer dealer that has a service mechanic.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

With a little knowledge of wiring and ability to follow instructions it's not a hard job. If you are clueless have a pro do it or a friend you trust but be careful their. I've had to fix to many things that were done by friends who knew what they were doing.

Been a while since I've bought a trailer brake so don't know what is considered good right now. Best thing to do is try and talk to a few RV mechanics (not salesmen) and ask them what units are the good ones.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

What year truck ? Anything newer than about 2004 maybe even alot older should be plug and play.
You find a convienent place to mount the controller with a couple screws, usually it has to be level,
under the dash there will be a factory plug, you simply plug it in. and ur done. '
Dont let some Bozo start cutting wires. spend the extra $15 bucks on the right adapter.
Usually you get a brake controller and a wire harness which will be specific for your vehicle. This harness has two plugs, one end plugs into the controller the other will plug in under the dash board to a plug that is already there. LIke this unit:
Brake Controller for 2006 Dodge Ram Pickup | etrailer.com

and some pictures :
Electric Brake Controller Installation on Dodge Ram Truck | etrailer.com


----------



## SF77 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Braker Controller*

I think that I have this one: Tekonsha 90885 Prodigy P2 Electronic Brake Control

It works great. U-haul installed if for me but I would not let them do it again. They did a bad job on the wiring and when the Jeep dealer was servicing my car he got burnt because it shocked him! I would definitely have a professional install it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

sure take it to a professional and have them charge you $100 for a 5 minute job. If you can plug in a toaster you can hook up a brake controller. Seriously it's that easy on newer vehicles IF and a big IF you pay the little extra for the right vehicle specific adapter plug.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Joe is right. BUT, even though your truck may have the wiring built in, it may not have the wire going back to the plug. Not all trucks, even with a plug and play, have the correct wiring built for brakes into the receptacle. If your truck has a factory HD towing package, chances are that it will have the RV receptacle and the correct wiring. If not, you may have to have a dealer do the installation for you - unless you are handy and can follow directions. It isn't difficult.

My '03 Expedition has the HD package and all I had to do was find the right spot for the controller and buy the matching harness. I plugged it in and all that was left was to adjust the controller for my trailer.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

If the truck has the factory round 7 prong plug I would be really surprised if it isnt hooked up. But then again I have always driven Fords, specifically because they seem to cut alot less corners like that.


----------



## SF77 (Nov 22, 2011)

I guess that's true. My car didn't come with a towing package so my hitch was installed afterwards so it didn't have any of the wiring.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> sure take it to a professional and have them charge you $100 for a 5 minute job.


It cost me $40.00 to have the local trailer place install my digital brake controller. Took about an hour. I don't know where you live, but if someone's charging you $100.00 to install a brake controller, you're being ripped off. :?

My F150 already had the wiring in place, but you still need to mount the controller and connect it to the harness. Not something I'd let just someone without training do, or try to do myself. A lot depends on my truck and trailer brakes working properly, so I leave it to the professionals.

I'd _especially_ leave it to the professionals if the truck didn't come with the tow package already installed.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> My F150 already had the wiring in place, but you still need to mount the controller and connect it to the harness. Not something I'd let just someone without training do, or try to do myself. A lot depends on my truck and trailer brakes working properly, so I leave it to the professionals.
> 
> I'd _especially_ leave it to the professionals if the truck didn't come with the tow package already installed.


Yes. Then if there is a problem, you have the professionals to place the issue with instead of trying to get money out of your insurance company.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

$40 dollars is still to much, but I guess thats what keeps the world going. People seem to get somekinda mental block and refuse to try to figure out anything for themselves. "Hooking up the harness" consists of taking a plug and plugging it into the ONLY thing under the dash that it could possibly plug into. Like I said if you let someone start cutting wires to hook up a generic harness you have seriously messed up. Use the plug and play harness. Taht way when you buy a truck of the same make , most liekly you can use the same harness like I did, unplugged from my 2004 and plugged it in to my 2007. Did it in the dealership parking lot, probably took me 30 seconds to cut the zipties I had holding the wires up, and another 30 seconds to switch it over.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't _need_ to 'figure it out' when it comes to electrical issues. I don't mess with them on my truck or in my house. Electricity isn't all that well understood even by the people who work with it, so why should I start mucking about with something I know less about than the professionals?

You go right ahead and flark up your own machinery. There's something called 'invalidating your warranty' if you do your own work. But I guess if you have an older vehicle that's not under warranty, it's not an issue.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> It cost me $40.00 to have the local trailer place install my digital brake controller. Took about an hour. I don't know where you live, but if someone's charging you $100.00 to install a brake controller, you're being ripped off. :?
> 
> My F150 already had the wiring in place, but you still need to mount the controller and connect it to the harness. Not something I'd let just someone without training do, or try to do myself. A lot depends on my truck and trailer brakes working properly, so I leave it to the professionals.
> 
> I'd _especially_ leave it to the professionals if the truck didn't come with the tow package already installed.


This falls into the realm I run into all the time. People don't know what to do so they go pay a professional to do it. The truth is, it's a simple job anyone with even a little bit of know how and ability to read instructions can do. All that holds you back is fear of the unknown. 

As already mentioned, most controllers plug straight into a plug that was put there for that purpose or T into an existing plug. All you have to do is buy the right harness for your vehicle, find the plug, plug in your new wiring harness and mount the controller and RV plug.

If you actually have to run your own wires and splice into existing wires and you don't know what you are doing then you should have someone with experience do the job.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Darrin, what exactly does FEAR have to do with anything? 

I didn't have any particular reason to_ want_ to do my own install, and I didn't have the desire to invalidate my warranty just so I could say, 'Welp, I did it mahself. Don't need no dang perfessionals tryin' to rip me off!'

Does it make you and Joe feel like big men to call other people cowards and fools just because they don't WANT to do something?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Darrin said:


> As already mentioned, *most* controllers plug straight into a plug that was put there for that purpose or T into an existing plug. *All you have to do* is buy the right harness for your vehicle, find the plug, plug in your new wiring harness and mount the controller and RV plug.


Two key phrases in your lecture.

Most - what happens if you are on the outside of that MOST?

All you have to do - MY BIL is a former big shop mechanic - he heard that phrase a lot from the at home garage mechanics who brought in messed up rigs. "It was supposed to be easy . . . "

If a person isn't sure, there is NO HARM in paying to have it done correctly the first time.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

One day I was putting tile down in my kitchen and my brother called. He asked me what I was doing and when I told him he asked how I learned to do things like that. I explained that I talk to people and read books, etc.

When I asked him what he does when he needs something done, he said "I get estimates". 

Some people have the skill set and inclination and others don't - so what.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Darrin, what exactly does FEAR have to do with anything?
> 
> I didn't have any particular reason to_ want_ to do my own install, and I didn't have the desire to invalidate my warranty just so I could say, 'Welp, I did it mahself. Don't need no dang perfessionals tryin' to rip me off!'
> 
> Does it make you and Joe feel like big men to call other people cowards and fools just because they don't WANT to do something?


You got some serious issues, Looks like you are the one that cant handle the truth.
But sure to post an add on craigslist and pay someone $100 bucks the next time you need a toaster plugged in since electricity is so mysterious. People are free to do whatever they like.
The OP asked about help with a specific vehicle. I gave them parts and pictures and a specific place to get detailed instructions for the exact vehicle she has. I also offered encouragement that it is a pretty simple task that can be done at home. Information and advice that was actually much more helpful than your "stick head in sand hand money to shop" response. Obviously the op was looking for help in doing it herself. If she wanted to just pay a shop she wouldnt have been here seaking info. Plenty of people earn a living helping others with tasks they dont or wont undertake themselves. But if someone asks me how to do a very simple easy task that takes less than a few minutes. I am gonna tell them how and encourage them to do it. Sorry if that ruffles your feathers. Obviously "You cant handle the truth."


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Joe4d said:


> You got some serious issues, Looks like you are the one that cant handle the truth.
> 
> Obviously "You cant handle the truth."


Hmm. Sounds like someone spends too much time watching TV.

Perhaps you could spend some of that time reading. The OP asked if it was possible or should she take it to a mechanic. Folks answered. Just because you don't like a side of the argument does not mean the person offering that side has issues.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe, _you're_ the one who appears to have a HUGE chip on your shoulder, regardless of the topic. Your answers are always snide, and you seem to enjoy taking potshots at others who don't fall down and worship at the questionable pearls of wisdom you spew. 

If the OP isn't familiar with or doesn't want to bother trying to install it herself, she should be able to get opinions from people who don't agree with the 'just do it yourself' crowd, without being insulted.

I hardly think _I'm _the one with issues. You're a nasty little blighter all the way around. _ Nothing_ you've ever posted has been less than rude. :?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Should is the important word that people who say 'do it yourself' keep using.

From my experience (more than one vehicle having a controller added) should has no part when discussing trailer wiring and connecting a truck to a trailer.

I have a very good friend who can fix just about anything. He is who installs my brake controllers for me. More often than not, when dealing with a used vehicle and a used trailer, you end up having things not work when you just plug this into that the way the instructions say it should work.

Thankfully I had an experienced person doing the work so they were able to test and determine what had been 'fixed' (aka modified) where so he could make things work correctly.


For the record, there are things in life that it is just best to hire people who know what they are doing to do. I do not fill my own cavities in my teeth or reset my own broken bones either.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Darrin, what exactly does FEAR have to do with anything?
> 
> I didn't have any particular reason to_ want_ to do my own install, and I didn't have the desire to invalidate my warranty just so I could say, 'Welp, I did it mahself. Don't need no dang perfessionals tryin' to rip me off!'
> 
> Does it make you and Joe feel like big men to call other people cowards and fools just because they don't WANT to do something?


Hey, if you want to pay someone to do a simple job then go for it. I've done it too when I've just not had time to deal with the repair. Problem is, giving advice to go pay to get the job done isn't very helpful. Everyone already knows they can pay to get any job they want done by someone else. 

What most people don't know is which jobs are simple and which ones are complicated. Wiring in a trailer brake is a simple job and yes, I'll advise people to do it themselves. Rebuilding a transmission is much more complicated, I'll say just that and then advise them to take it to a shop.

Also, taking it to a shop and paying them to do the job is no cure all. I have to fix things on **** near a daily basis that was done by a paid professional. And no, I'm not talking about the mechanic working out of his barn.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses! I wound up buying the Hopkins Impulse Control, and my dad was able to install it pretty easily.


----------

